# 2003 Black Subaru Impreza WRX STI



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Was asked to clean up my dad's friends Impreza. He's owned it for 3 years and i don't think its seen polish or wax in its time lol. I was given about 7 hours to do what i could

Before

































After Wash

























Finished

























































Subaru black with gold flake is a great colour!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Good work given the time frame 

Nice to see some fellow NI members.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks loads better very nice mate


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks good, always wanted to drive a scooby never had the opportunity though


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great mate, you've really enhanced the nice flecks in the paint!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice work. Bet he doesn't want to sell it now!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work some excellent flake pop.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely finish and flake pop there bud


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure he will be happy and give some beer tokens.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> Nice work. Bet he doesn't want to sell it now!


Big thanks to everyone for the kind comments! Really appriciated

He text my dad this morning and said he's gonna hang on to it for another while, and if i could do the interior for him and engine bay. Excellent 

Thanks again everyone :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely job pal :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## GT_power (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome with lovely color!:argie:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice work fella. Good to see another Impreza getting a good work over


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks much better.

What exactly did you do mate?

Chris.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work, excellent work, black i find is always difficult to keep 100% perfect.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

good work, love the flake in the paint


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb: Which products did you use for paint correction?


----------

